# KuroWerks HQ - New Unit



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

Some of you may of seen our 'welcome' post but if you haven't, we're a newly established business, currently providing detailing products via our website and also early next year, we will be able to offer detailing services at our modern unit based in Grimsby.

I thought I would share some photos of the progress made so far in the unit, which I must admit is not the most exciting lol 

Just waiting for the sign to be put up.


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

The unit had some junk left behind from the previous occupiers, which was all removed.

The walls have all been touched up so all looking fresh again.

Didn't get any pictures as it was before, but here most has junk has gone, just tidying up left to do ready for shelving and equipment. Waste cardboard from deliveries all cut up ready to go to the recycling centre.


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

Unit all cleaned out yesterday.



















And some of current detailing equipment dumped into the unit ready to be sorted.


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

Shelving built, only plastic from B&Q but they are strong.










Everything stored away










Pressure washer and DI Vessel in place


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

Our office/chill out area. Just needing a TV and PlayStation now 










Lots more to sort like lighting etc but that will be done in the New Year now!

Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks good pal! 

All the best.


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

looking good


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice!!
What's the tank attached to the karcher?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

shudaman said:


> Very nice!!
> What's the tank attached to the karcher?


Water filter tank


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

very impressive unit. office looks very professional


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

looking good:thumb:


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

shudaman said:


> Very nice!!
> What's the tank attached to the karcher?


It is a water filter as M4D YN said, from *****.

The water round here is very hard. Handy to use just to rinse down vehicles and leave to dry naturally as leaves no water marks.

Thanks for all the comments :thumb:

Mikey


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Does look very smart Mikey, sure it will all be a continuing success


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice looking unit you have there


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This looks to me as though all of the detailing gear that you have in the unit is brand new? 

How long have you been detailing for? Or is this just something that you'll be adding to your sales side?


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> This looks to me as though all of the detailing gear that you have in the unit is brand new?
> 
> How long have you been detailing for? Or is this just something that you'll be adding to your sales side?


The DI vessel and LED lights are new. I try to look after my gear, pressure washer etc gets cleaned down.

I've been detailing since I got my first car which is below (lost all digital photos of it ). Those photos were taken in 2004/2005 so over 10 years. Won the odd show and shine competition with that car, really wish I had kept it now!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice unit, looks expensive!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks professional, hope it all works out for you


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Love the gti!!
I had one in silver. Cammed, straight through zorst, big old air filter. It went like ****! Lol
I also miss it!


----------



## KuroWerks (Dec 19, 2014)

shudaman said:


> Love the gti!!
> I had one in silver. Cammed, straight through zorst, big old air filter. It went like ****! Lol
> I also miss it!


Thanks :thumb:

Mine also had bit of tuning done to it, like you say they flew and the handling was awesome... great fun! 

Thanks for all the comments btw :thumb:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks very nice :thumb: I wish you all the best with it


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking really good


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Very smart unit and looking forward to seeing it finished :thumb:


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like such a nice workspace! :thumb:


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely premises :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks really good! That office area for greeting the customers is very professional.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice set up ! Good luck with it:thumb:


----------

